# Anyone make their own hot chilli sauce?



## WarrenB (Mar 8, 2014)

Does anyone make their own hot sauce? I tried a couple of years ago and it was just HOT:devilburn: but didn't really have any taste.
I bought one recently made with Scotch Bonnet and Naga chillies, it has a bit of citrus in it and tastes really nice and it is pretty hot still. 
I know a lot of people will keep their recipe secret though:ninja: so if anyone has any basic tips on making a good tasty hot sauce that would be great thanks.


----------



## Slypig5000 (Mar 8, 2014)

There was this thread awhile back that some people talked about their different hot sauces. Jalapeno's and serrano in vinegar with some onions, garlic, a few tsps of pickling salt, and you have the start of a great hot sauce, better then you can buy in a store. Let it age a few weeks, up to a few years, it just get better and better. It will be acidic at first, but after about a month it really mellows out.


----------



## ChefCosta (Mar 8, 2014)

It's all about balance and harmony. The heat of capsicum is one dimension of the flavor. Acidity tends to balance heat. Hotter chilis need higher levels of acidity. Sweetness and saltiness tend to balance acidity. Build in balanced levels of saltiness, sweetness, acidity and umami and you will have a great sauce. One reason why they taste better as they age is that they ferment, creating acidity which balances the spiciness of capsicum effectively. Another thing to consider is oil. Oils coat the palate and capsicum conveyed that way really has a lasting burn. If you want the flavor release to be more of a quick burst make sure you don't add oil or fat. Using different kinds of dried chilis can add extra dimensions of flavor as well as can smoking the chilis before you make the hot sauce.


----------



## LeperoftheFaith (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't make my own sauce often, but my favorite hot sauce is Marie Sharp's Habanero Pepper Sauce from Belize. It's no hotter than Tabasco but has a ton of flavor. They use carrots in their sauce which I think is what makes it so good. You could even char the carrots on the grill to add a nice smokey, roasted flavor. Also a little sugar can really add a lot of depth to a hot sauce.


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 8, 2014)

Slypig5000 said:


> There was this thread awhile back that some people talked about their different hot sauces. Jalapeno's and serrano in vinegar with some onions, garlic, a few tsps of pickling salt, and you have the start of a great hot sauce, better then you can buy in a store. Let it age a few weeks, up to a few years, it just get better and better. It will be acidic at first, but after about a month it really mellows out.



Thanks for the link. I did try it similar to your recipe but didn't leave it to sit long enough and I went a bid mad with the chillies last time:O I know what you mean about it being better than store bought sauces and the one I bought was from a small company that only make hot sauces, it is really nice and a lot better than the ones I have bought in the big stores.


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 8, 2014)

ChefCosta said:


> It's all about balance and harmony. The heat of capsicum is one dimension of the flavor. Acidity tends to balance heat. Hotter chilis need higher levels of acidity. Sweetness and saltiness tend to balance acidity. Build in balanced levels of saltiness, sweetness, acidity and umami and you will have a great sauce. One reason why they taste better as they age is that they ferment, creating acidity which balances the spiciness of capsicum effectively. Another thing to consider is oil. Oils coat the palate and capsicum conveyed that way really has a lasting burn. If you want the flavor release to be more of a quick burst make sure you don't add oil or fat. Using different kinds of dried chilis can add extra dimensions of flavor as well as can smoking the chilis before you make the hot sauce.



Really good info:thumbsup: I am going to give it a go again after buying a really good sauce and tasting what you can really do with the heat and flavours


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 10, 2014)

LeperoftheFaith said:


> I don't make my own sauce often, but my favorite hot sauce is Marie Sharp's Habanero Pepper Sauce from Belize. It's no hotter than Tabasco but has a ton of flavor. They use carrots in their sauce which I think is what makes it so good. You could even char the carrots on the grill to add a nice smokey, roasted flavor. Also a little sugar can really add a lot of depth to a hot sauce.



Omg yes!!! That stuff is amazing. We used to bring back bottles of it when we went to Belize.


----------



## convis (Mar 10, 2014)

I highly recommend going the fermentation route. Much more complex


----------



## PushCut (Mar 10, 2014)

LeperoftheFaith said:


> I don't make my own sauce often, but my favorite hot sauce is Marie Sharp's Habanero Pepper Sauce from Belize. It's no hotter than Tabasco but has a ton of flavor. They use carrots in their sauce which I think is what makes it so good. You could even char the carrots on the grill to add a nice smokey, roasted flavor. Also a little sugar can really add a lot of depth to a hot sauce.



I believe I was gifted a tiny bottle of this some time ago. It was very orange and extremely awesome. I think I'll try making this with charred carrots and smoked habeneros.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 10, 2014)

This is the recipe I make at the end of the summer when the habaneros are orange

Belizean Habanero Sauce

The Belizeans have created a very distinctive style of sauce which is characterised by the addition of carrots. If you can get organic or even better home-grown then the carrot influence will be all the more pronounced. 

1 small Onion -- chopped 
2 cloves Garlic -- chopped 
1 tablespoon Vegetable Oil 
1 cup chopped Carrots 
2 cups Water 
4 Scotch Bonnet Habanero Peppers, seeded and fine chopped 
3 tablespoons fresh Lime Juice 
3 tablespoons white Vinegar 
1 teaspoon Salt 


Remove stems and seeds from peppers 
Saute onion in oil until soft but not browned. Add carrots and water. Bring to boil, reduce heat, add vinegar and simmer until the carrots are soft. Remove from heat . Add chilies, lime juice and salt to the carrot mixture. Place in processor and puree until smooth. 
Put into sterilized jars and refrigerate.


----------



## PushCut (Mar 10, 2014)

Muchas gracias Mucho. That looks like a winner. I'll have to find some nice carrots. I still remember what a revelation it was to discover just how subtle and flavorful habeneros are in moderate doses.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 10, 2014)

I make it in large batches and cure it six months or so to let it mellow. deinfatley wear gloves while deseeding habaneros, That capasacian will stick to your fingers like super glue. Not fun when having loaded hot hands then haveing to use the bathroom :shocked3:


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 10, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> This is the recipe I make at the end of the summer when the habaneros are orange
> 
> Belizean Habanero Sauce
> 
> ...



Thanks for the recipe:doublethumbsup:
The one I bought is from a small UK company called Grim Reaper Foods and it has carrot in it as well as lime juice, I really like their sauce so I guess your recipe will be something I will really like as well:biggrin:


----------



## jamaster14 (Mar 10, 2014)

WarrenB said:


> Does anyone make their own hot sauce? I tried a couple of years ago and it was just HOT:devilburn: but didn't really have any taste.
> I bought one recently made with Scotch Bonnet and Naga chillies, it has a bit of citrus in it and tastes really nice and it is pretty hot still.
> I know a lot of people will keep their recipe secret though:ninja: so if anyone has any basic tips on making a good tasty hot sauce that would be great thanks.



the heat is almost directly proportional to what type of peppers you are using... if you dont want it as hot, use a pepper that is lower on the scoville scale(serrano, cayenne, jalapeno). scotch bonnets are pretty hot in general.

hot sauce is pretty straight forward for the most part. boil or blanch your peppers with onions, garlic, and some vingar, then puree the mixture with whatever citrus and pass it thorugh a fine mesh strainer a few times. season and taste it and dilute it if need be.


----------



## Chef Andy (Mar 10, 2014)

I've never made my own but I'm pretty partial to Dave's roasted garlic. Just a bit hotter than franks and it has so much flavour. It's good on everything.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 10, 2014)

I usually add corn syrup to act as a stabilizer if your going to age it


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 10, 2014)

jamaster14 said:


> the heat is almost directly proportional to what type of peppers you are using... if you dont want it as hot, use a pepper that is lower on the scoville scale(serrano, cayenne, jalapeno). scotch bonnets are pretty hot in general.
> 
> hot sauce is pretty straight forward for the most part. boil or blanch your peppers with onions, garlic, and some vingar, then puree the mixture with whatever citrus and pass it thorugh a fine mesh strainer a few times. season and taste it and dilute it if need be.



I do like really hot sauce, but I just went mad with the scotch bonnets I think:fanning: I have cooked with scotch bonnets a few times and the food was good:biggrin: It wasn't painfully hot but just didn't taste of much, that will hopefully change with all the advice, thanks:doublethumbsup:


----------



## jamaster14 (Mar 10, 2014)

WarrenB said:


> I do like really hot sauce, but I just went mad with the scotch bonnets I think:fanning: I have cooked with scotch bonnets a few times and the food was good:biggrin: It wasn't painfully hot but just didn't taste of much, that will hopefully change with all the advice, thanks:doublethumbsup:



the thing with hot sauce is you are turning the pepper into a puree in the process. the seeds and membrane(the hottest parts) get spread out much more evenly then if you are cooking with just the pepper.


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 10, 2014)

jamaster14 said:


> the thing with hot sauce is you are turning the pepper into a puree in the process. the seeds and membrane(the hottest parts) get spread out much more evenly then if you are cooking with just the pepper.



More good info, all makes sense


----------



## ecchef (Mar 11, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I usually add corn syrup to act as a stabilizer if your going to age it



What's the ratio?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 11, 2014)

2 Teaspoons per cup of sauce finished. Add after you've cooked the sauce. A little Fresh Fruit (vitamin C used in canning) will preserve the color too. I still age the sauce in the refrigerator though


----------



## agp (Mar 16, 2014)

Hot oil poured over dried Korean chili pepper - nice and simple.


----------



## loves2cook (Mar 22, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> This is the recipe I make at the end of the summer when the habaneros are orange
> 
> Belizean Habanero Sauce
> 
> ...




I used this recipe as a base and tweaked it a little. I used 4 habenero's, 4 serrano's and 4 jalepeno's. I used apple cider vinegar, organic carrot juice from Costco(1 cup), Lemon juice and an additional tbs of fresh squeezed orange juice, 10 cloves of garlic( I'm a garlic lover):doublethumbsup: 1 TBS of honey and 1 TBS of corn syrup. 

It tastes amazing. After blending it I ran it through my Juicer to remove all pulp. Then I emptied my large bottle of Tabasco and place it in that container. Needless to say I will not be using Tabasco sauce anymore. This will be replacing it in every recipe.

What did I do with all that pulp from my juicing machine? I added some of the juice back into it and made some home-made flour tortilla chips and it disappeared in a matter of 10 minutes. Everyone loves this sauce who has tried it. Thanks for the Recipe !


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 22, 2014)

i'm about to jar my first batch of mexican style hot sauce.

it is so damn good. i found some fantastic dry chili. tiny ones. i toasted them and blended them with my own jarred tomatoes..and some other stuff.

kept it simple. toasted cumin, salt, and raw garlic. damn good. my blender was hating it. i need a better blender if i am going to keep this up.


----------



## loves2cook (Mar 23, 2014)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i'm about to jar my first batch of mexican style hot sauce.
> 
> it is so damn good. i found some fantastic dry chili. tiny ones. i toasted them and blended them with my own jarred tomatoes..and some other stuff.
> 
> kept it simple. toasted cumin, salt, and raw garlic. damn good. my blender was hating it. i need a better blender if i am going to keep this up.



Yes I think I'm going to step it up and purchase a better blender. I might get the ninja at Costco. $100 is my budget. Let me know if you think there is a better bang for your buck with a blender.


----------

